# RMT



## 95200SX_88CavyZ24 (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone else here ever feel like running an RMT system vs. a conventional system? I know it is very easy and cheap to set up the 2nd Gen Cavaliers for it, figure 1/2-1/4 the price of the Hot Shot system for the 200SX cars. Anyone ever hear of a remote mounted system on a Nissan? If you have, what size compressor was it running, and did they run a seperate oil line, or did they even run a seperate oiling system?

Henry


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tell me how much room is back there before thinkin about it.

and no, it's not a good idea.


----------



## 95200SX_88CavyZ24 (Feb 10, 2005)

You could definetly fit one in the rear of a 200SX, atleast I think one would fit on mine. Any reason why you think it is a bad idea, even if it fits?

Henry


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1) it won't fit
2) it's inefficient, gonna be laggy, and a great way to kill a turbo in a couple of months.

it's another one of the cheap ways around doing a turbo kit the RIGHT way. if you don't have the money to do a turbo kit correctly you shouldn't be thinking about it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

In our cars there are inexpensive ways that are MUCH better than remotely mounting the turbo so far away. It is such a horrible design I can't think why ANYONE would want to do it. There are tried and true methods of turboing the GA and SR series motors so why try and reinvent the wheel? There are plenty of options to be original and yet get reliable/repeatable results.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah... RMT... The first time you go over a puddle or it rains and it gets a bit of water on it... CRRRRRACK!


----------



## 95200SX_88CavyZ24 (Feb 10, 2005)

Edited so as not to prompt flaming.

Bumps/Water aren't a problem with my cars, since I have a 1991 Dodge Ram van to take out in the wet. That thing has major holes. I just don't understand all the assumptions about remote mount systems.

Henry


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

lets see, where do I start... Long ass oil and coolant lines, long ass piping to the IC, a PUMP to get the oil FROM the turbo back to the pan, custom fabrication required to mount a turbo in a location that causes it to be less efficient, the list goes on and on.... Like I said what is ANY benefit that makes it worth doing over the curent setups already avail. for our applications (GA,SR20). I can;t think of a single one!


----------

